# What is this bright yellow wood?



## Don Van Dyne (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m asking for a friend who’s in Michigan. He’s a pen turner and came across this piece of wood. I told him someone here might be able to help us identify it. Any help is much appreciated!
Thanks all, Don.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like _Berberis_, 'Barberry'.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 10, 2021)

I would say this was root stock from the Texas Agarita. I looked on the Hobbit House website, but didn’t see Agarita listed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2021)

Osage Orange is my guess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Osage Orange is my guess.



See the rays in the end grain? How about the ray fleck spots on the wood natural outside?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 11, 2021)

The color and rays indicate Agarita to me. I'll have to peel the bark away from what I have to see if the outer wood looks the same with all those pores........ ..Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 11, 2021)

Simple, where did it come from? Being that Ohio and Michigan is mentioned, I have to lean toward Barberry also. Not much Agarita in Ohio and Michigan. Didn't say if he collected it, bought it, or "imported" it. Not that I've encountered any agarita outside of Texas, I don't think I've seen one with that big of a trunk. Most that I have seen were basally branching. This sample does not exhibit that kind of growth characteristic. Besides this all could be mute. Most experts consider all the Mahonias to be part of the Barberries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> The color and rays indicate Agarita to me. I'll have to peel the bark away from what I have to see if the outer wood looks the same with all those pores........ ..Jerry (in Tucson)


You guys are likely right. I do not have any _Mahonia_ species in my reference collection, but remember from class that they are close in genetic similarities for wood to_ Berberis_. I had only thought barberry based on the plant being associated with someone in Ohio, where 'Mahonia' typically does not do well. However, I recall there being on species that does ok in southern Ohio as well as southern PA....but don't recall which species.

@BangleGuy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the help everyone, I knew we could get some expert advice here! I should have mentioned that it was found by his dog near his home in central Michigan. He’s going to send me some to be stabilized and cast for pen blanks.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't grow any Mahonia - I've had little luck, but have been told that some of the native Mahonias could probably hold up in the colder areas. The imported Asian ones seem to be less hardy - probably up to zone 6 or so. Barberries more so - probably up to zone 4 maybe above. Agaritas are like them wuss Texans - hardy maybe if very protected up to zone 7 but likely more toward zone 9. With all that being said - like me some Agarita Jelly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 11, 2021)

Whatever it is I'm guessing it's pretty hard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> The color and rays indicate Agarita to me. I'll have to peel the bark away from what I have to see if the outer wood looks the same with all those pores........ ..Jerry (in Tucson)


That was what I was thinking Jerry, it looks like some you gave me....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 11, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> See the rays in the end grain? How about the ray fleck spots on the wood natural outside?



Just guessing based on the strong yellow color reminded me of the Osage Orange that I’ve cut. Although I do see what you are saying about the ray flecks.

I wonder if it is any better at staying yellow compared to Osage which quickly turns brown when left in the sun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Just guessing based on the strong yellow color reminded me of the Osage Orange that I’ve cut. Although I do see what you are saying about the ray flecks.
> 
> I wonder if it is any better at staying yellow compared to Osage which quickly turns brown when left in the sun.



No, it will darken with age. Here is a barberry that has been in the dark for a few years. However, still very reactive under blacklight.






Rays are faint on my sample. Notice, a 4 part laminate to make 3 inches wide.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------

